

Git Server for Windows - jakubgarfield
http://www.chodounsky.net/bonobo-git-server/
Bonobo Git Server for Windows has been released. It is a web application you can install on your IIS and easily manage and connect to your git repositories.
======
dav-id
This could be incredible!

One thing that worries me is I was expecting to see a git repository -
Preferably on GitHub where this is hosted so I can see what is going on inside
the server itself.

I am excited to see where it goes because currently I have some flaky
Gitorious setup but I develop .NET mainly so if I can have user based git
hosting on my own windows server this would be absolutely amazing.

~~~
dav-id
It's great and reassuring to see the author has since created a GitHub
repository for this project. Can't wait to see this project improve!

